# Cutting diet



## steve0085 (Jul 23, 2005)

What's the best diet for cutting bodyfat, I want to see ABS.  I'm gonna run clen/T3 with some var(not now, but after my bulker).  I was thinking High protein, mostly from powder, Normal carbs and low fats.  I'm pretty sure that's a good one, but what kind of total calories per day should I shoot for to lose the fat and maintain my muscle?  I still have to drink my after-workout protein/carb drink right?


----------



## tee (Jul 23, 2005)

I have read that your protein should be about 1.5-2g per lb of bodyweight, and most of it should come from eating lean meats. Shakes can be used, but should not be heavily relied because they are more likely to be turned into glucose and used immediately for energy. Your caloric reduction should come from carbs and fat only.


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good info on the shakes.  What kind of calorid reduction should I go for?  90%BMR?  Is it possible to Put on a little lean mass while cutting the fat?  What kind of Fat loss should I expect from the Clen/T3.


----------

